# Why does my rabbit do this?



## buster2369 (Feb 21, 2012)

I have been wondering about this for a while now... 
Why does my rabbit chase any kind of cloth movement? It is very entertaining to watch and is great exercise for him. He can spend hours just running in circles chasing the cloth around. It also helps me herd him places, like his pen at night... This activity has helped me bond with him too ... But I was just wondering if this is normal rabbit behavior, and if anyone else has a rabbit that does this.

Thanks for any info you can provide :biggrin:


Here are some pictures of it: :rabbithop


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 21, 2012)

They seem to be drawn to movement. Bun-Bun would chase balls and attack them too. Serena will come to me if I lean over the barricade and move my hand in a circle. Just a bunny thing.


----------



## LakeCondo (Feb 21, 2012)

I'll have to try this with Honey. The only time she's interested in a ball is if it's got her pellets in it.


----------



## Piglet II (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh My word! Is that ever cute!
Is your little guy neutered? I know bunnies do this more if they are not neutered or spayed. but it is just a fun thing they do, and all 4 here like to do it! Thank you for the photos!


----------



## toyabrooke (Feb 22, 2012)

I thought this was something that they did when they were sexually frustrated? At least that's what happened to our bunny when we put out hands down from above when we were sitting on a chair - he started circling and circling and following them everywhere... but then he started biting and charging! 

Maybe we can try again though with something like a towel now that he is neutered! 

Very cute pictures


----------



## Deliciosa (Feb 22, 2012)

I have no idea why your bunny does this, but I have to admit I'm envious that you can herd him with something non-edible. Mimi won't go into her hutch unless I bribe her with a treat.

Mimi has done something similar. a friend of mine was over and showed her the shiny back to her cellphone, and I guess Mimi was pretty fascinated by that because she followed the shininess around for a long time before she got bored.


----------



## buster2369 (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks for all the info guys!! My rabbit is not neutered, so maybe that is why he does this... but I will be making an appt. next week for the surgery. He does seems sexually frustrated sometimes, occasionally he charges and nips my sister,especially when she comes in my room (where his pen is) For some reason he doesn't do that to me unless I go into his pen area to clean his poo/food.

I think he just likes movement, I have recently trained him to come to me when I wiggle my hands and say his name. I think he is very smart. 

I love playing 'rag' with him and I hope this behavior doesn't stop once he is neutered. It keeps him entertained and is great exercise! Although sometimes watching him walk around in circles makes me dizzy


----------



## mrbunny (Feb 22, 2012)

My rabbits (all fixed) love curtains and hanging towels of any sort. They run back and forth on them just like your Buster. Just fun for them. So, I don't think he'll stop playing "rag" with you.


----------



## LakeCondo (Feb 22, 2012)

I tried it this morning with Honey. She ignored the towel & I think she was thinking, "That's not food,"


----------



## MiniLopHop (Feb 22, 2012)

Mine like to chase cat toys, the kind that have a stick with the toy on the end of string. I need to take a video of when the cats and the buns are all after the same toy LOL We can get CRAZY on Friday nights at my house!


----------



## buster2369 (Feb 22, 2012)

*mrbunny wrote: *


> My rabbits (all fixed) love curtains and hanging towels of any sort. They run back and forth on them just like your Buster. Just fun for them. So, I don't think he'll stop playing "rag" with you.


*
*Well that is good to know. It is so entertaining to watch him run around in circles. *



LakeCondo wrote: *


> I tried it this morning with Honey. She ignored the towel & I think she was thinking, "That's not food,


*
*That is hilarious! Rabbits are funny... I guess you can always hang a treat off the towel. *:biggrin:



MiniLopHop wrote: *


> Mine like to chase cat toys, the kind that have a stick with the toy on the end of string. I need to take a video of when the cats and the buns are all after the same toy LOL We can get CRAZY on Friday nights at my house!


I was thinking about buying some cat or bird toys. I need to get a video of this and post it here! It is hilarious, he will follow his rag off a cliff  although I wouldn't let that happen. Friday nights here are pretty much the same. My rabbit goes crazy running around chasing every piece of hanging fabric in sight. :biggrin:


----------

